# Problems with Fermented Foods?



## Alyeska Martinez (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi all,

I've noticed that fermented food and beverages (like kombucha) cause me terrible bloating and cramps. But I see fermented foods highly recommended for gut health! Why would they be causing me discomfort?

Thanks in advance for any answers!


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I have this problem too,cant drink alcohol especially beer. Don't know why this is,byt vinegar desnt bother me..makes my bowels/intestines feel good


----------



## Alyeska Martinez (Sep 9, 2013)

Actually I should have added vinegar to the list. I bloat up like a balloon after using vinegar, even pure ACV, which people always say will help with bloating!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One thing to remember is whatever is in the food the "good" bacteria ferment also can be fermented by the gas producing bacteria.

I think it is more of an over time, if you seed yourself with the less gassy bacteria (at least if you find ones that like to live in you) that will over time reduce the amount of gas. So not an instant relief kind of thing.

Now some bloating isn't gas based so there can be other issues as well.


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

You might want to look into Candida and find a suitable practitioner to test you for this.


----------



## Alyeska Martinez (Sep 9, 2013)

Shaylu, I did not know there was an actual test for candida. Who could provide one? A naturopath?


----------



## elouisef23 (Aug 27, 2013)

How much fermented food are you having? Potentially if you're eating things like sauerkraut you could be reacting to the cabbage as it is a FODMAP. I think some people can also only tolerate a small amount of fermented foods and have to build up very gradually.


----------



## Alyeska Martinez (Sep 9, 2013)

elouisef23,

Even just one item, like a bottle of kombucha, seems to cause problems. Same with a tablespoon of ACV, which I tried because I thought it would help with bloating!


----------

